# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ارجو المساعده

## عاشق الحصن

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في طريقه لاسترجاع الملفات المحذوفه من الجهاز

سواء اكان ذلك عن طريق البرامج او غيرها من الطرق

ارجو منكم مساعدتي اخوتي

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما الك غير ربيع ... 

بعتذر :Frown:

----------


## MR.X

بسيطة ابو شريك ... غالي والطلب رخيص ...

كمان شوي  بتلاقي هون

----------


## MR.X

صديقي البرنامج موجود في القسم من زمان ...

للدخول الي  موضوع البرنامج 

من     هنا



اذا بدك اشي كمان احكيلي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يسلمو ابو شريك ما قصرت و الله ويعطيك العافيه

المصيبه وين وقعت

انه مشروووووووووووووووووع التخرج تبعي انشطب من الجهاز وانا رح اناقشه اخر الفصل


يسلمو ابو شريك 

شكرا ربيع

----------

